# Arms falling asleep



## ColoradoJay

Posting this in the injury thread, as it may or may not be an injury - but does seem to be cause/effect related to working out....

So, about 2 months after I started working out, I started having problems with my arms falling asleep.  Specifically, I noticed it when I was laying down at night - any position where my arms were above my head.  This would include if my arms were under my pillow when sleeping on my stomach or side, or even when I was laying on my back with my hands behind my head (sort of the BJ position, if you will).  I talked to my doctor about it, and she basically said that it was normal for getting older.  Kind of sounded like BS in my opinion. 

Anyways, things seem to actually be getting a little worse.  I've been hitting my lats fairly hard, since they are one of the bigger androgen receptors and I'm on a light cycle.  They are getting bigger for sure, quickly.  I've started to notice now that my hands will start to go to sleep even if they are by my side, if I'm walking with a bag of any decent weight in my hand.  It seems like that causes the inner arm to pinch down on the lat that wasn't there before...and perhaps inhibits blood flow a bit.

I'm going to check in with my doctor again on the issue in the near future, but also wanted to take a poll here to see if anyone else has had this sort of issue.  On more than one occasion now, I've learned something here that I had to educate my general practitioner on...so, let's see what y'all can teach me!


----------



## jennerrator

just curious, are you running GH?


----------



## ColoradoJay

Jenner said:


> just curious, are you running GH?



No.  Just test e/deca at this point.  Dbol in weeks 1 through 6, but that has been discontinued at this point.  All of this started before I started the cycle, though.


----------



## jennerrator

ColoradoJay said:


> No.  Just test e/deca at this point.  Dbol in weeks 1 through 6, but that has been discontinued at this point.  All of this started before I started the cycle, though.



ah, I've had this happen but only on cycle...maybe you have a pinched nerve??


----------



## JAXNY

Im having the samething,  only when i sleep though. Usually when my arm is above my head or under my pillow. I used to get it all the time when I was running GH really bad but Ive been off of the GH for a while now and just started back on again yesterday so I will soon see if it gets much worse. IM not sure what it could be from but its definetily pinching a nerve some how some where. Maybe one of our medical professionals will chime in on this one for us. I Always go and get a second oppinion when i get an answer I dont care for from a doctor. Although I havent asked mine yet about this but I will be soon.


----------



## Cobra Strike

What is your guys bp/hr?

Do you have blood work results...rbc/hematocrit?

Do you often feel out of breath/tired?

Is it only happening mainly when your sleeping? 

Does it only happen when your arms are above your head? 

Have you ever had a shoulder injury?

Any issues with your feet or legs falling asleep as well? If so did ut start in your feet or legs?

This is actually somewhat of a common problem with people so dont get to alarmed. There are many causes it could be.


----------



## JAXNY

Only sleeping,  when arm is above my head and to the side. Bp is high. No numbness in feet or legs. No blood work.


----------



## Cobra Strike

JAXNY said:


> Only sleeping,  when arm is above my head and to the side. Bp is high. No numbness in feet or legs. No blood work.



Well get your bp under control brother...that is dangerous.

Im guessing for you jaxny your probably pinching off your ulnar nerve...runs just under your collarbone down your arm..it can also get pinched when you bend your arm above your head. Just a guess


----------



## ColoradoJay

My bp was high for a bit after starting the cycle...157 over something bad.  My doc moved me up to a 20/25 Lisinopril/HCL dose, and the bp dropped down to normal immediately.


----------



## ColoradoJay

I also have really bad pain in both of my elbows, which is made worse by pull ups or any lat work in general.  Hurts like a SOB the day after hitting lats, and generally hurts 24x7.  I'm actually wondering if the two issues could be related.  I know the ulnar nerve (sp?) runs through there.


----------



## AliCat

I've had both for years.  During sleep it does actually seem to be a matter of my weight physically cutting down the blood flow, since turning over and moving the arm restores blood flow.  For the tingling when arms are at my side (and legs when walking) dr has told me that indicates something pressing on nerves.  I would guess spasms from working out could cause it.  This was happening long before test and is something I have just learned to live with.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

ColoradoJay said:


> Specifically, I noticed it when I was laying down at night - any position where my arms were above my head.  This would include if my arms were under my pillow when sleeping on my stomach or side



I get this just about every night...specifically my pinky and ring fingers. I notice that if I'm laying on my side and have my waist twisted a little too much, it will happen. It will go away if I stretch or straighten out my hips. Pretty sure it's a nerve being pinched in your lumbar area.


----------



## JAXNY

Cobra Strike said:


> Well get your bp under control brother...that is dangerous.
> 
> Im guessing for you jaxny your probably pinching off your ulnar nerve...runs just under your collarbone down your arm..it can also get pinched when you bend your arm above your head. Just a guess



Youre probably right Cobra,  as far as the BP ive gotten it down but there are days when it will spike up,  especially when I just take a shot. Im finding it difficult to keeping it level,  there are days that its high,  days that its just right and sometimes where it drops maybe too low i think.


----------



## Cobra Strike

JAXNY said:


> Youre probably right Cobra,  as far as the BP ive gotten it down but there are days when it will spike up,  especially when I just take a shot. Im finding it difficult to keeping it level,  there are days that its high,  days that its just right and sometimes where it drops maybe too low i think.



Well bp will increase upon exertion. What are you taking for it? What do you feel when you think its spiking?


----------



## Milo

Man that's weird I get this all the time but never thought anything of it. Also happens to my legs if they're elevated at all.


----------



## ColoradoJay

JAXNY said:


> Youre probably right Cobra,  as far as the BP ive gotten it down but there are days when it will spike up,  especially when I just take a shot. Im finding it difficult to keeping it level,  there are days that its high,  days that its just right and sometimes where it drops maybe too low i think.



Don't let this issue ride, my friend.  Also, don't trust the grocery store/pharmacy sit down machines.  They often are not calibrated correctly, if at all.  A BP monitor from Walgreens (you'll need the bigger arm cuff) will run you less than $70.  Money well spent.  Measure it in the morning, right before you work out, right after you work out, and before you go to sleep.  Watch out caffeine and other dietary items affect your BP.  Most of the meds to treat BP have gone generic, and are super cheap...this isn't something to let ride.  It will get you.


----------



## Pinkbear

This sounds normal to me. 

Every time I sleep in any postion you're staying my arms would fall asleep too.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Try rubbing coffee on your arms.


----------



## JAXNY

Cobra Strike said:


> Well bp will increase upon exertion. What are you taking for it? What do you feel when you think its spiking?



Man it was really high for a while and i was unaware of it. At first it was 180/120
Taking 100mg Losartan and 350mg Cartia. 
The losartan did nothing at first. Added the cartia and is come down. Itll spike 150ish/105ish bit have days where its 110/70ish. 
Eye sight has been blurred the past year pretty bad,  doc said its probably from the high bp. It verys from day to day. Some days vision is decent some horrible. Other than that i feel fine.


----------



## Cobra Strike

JAXNY said:


> Man it was really high for a while and i was unaware of it. At first it was 180/120
> Taking 100mg Losartan and 350mg Cartia.
> The losartan did nothing at first. Added the cartia and is come down. Itll spike 150ish/105ish bit have days where its 110/70ish.
> Eye sight has been blurred the past year pretty bad,  doc said its probably from the high bp. It verys from day to day. Some days vision is decent some horrible. Other than that i feel fine.



You need a better bp med bro...it sounds like the ones your taking dont mix well with you. Have you tried lisinopril?


----------



## stonetag

I know this sounds kind of random, but would the size of one's delts (muscle mass) have anything to do with the numbness?


----------



## JAXNY

Cobra Strike said:


> You need a better bp med bro...it sounds like the ones your taking dont mix well with you. Have you tried lisinopril?



No havent tried that one,  going to the docs soon to get it re evaluated.


----------



## Maintenance Man

I have this exact same problem. Its been over 2 years now I think. Some nights are worse than others but it stemmed for me from always laying with my left arm under my girl. Its actually made my front delt smaller because of it. It used to give me pain but it hasn't hurt for at least a year or so. Definitely changed the shape of my delt tho.

I have no idea how to fix it either. Sorry bruh I'm not help lol


----------



## Maintenance Man

ColoradoJay said:


> I also have really bad pain in both of my elbows, which is made worse by pull ups or any lat work in general.  Hurts like a SOB the day after hitting lats, and generally hurts 24x7.  I'm actually wondering if the two issues could be related.  I know the ulnar nerve (sp?) runs through there.



How much AI are you using??

Ive injured the ulner nerve as well. Shit is nothing to fukk around with. Gotta let that heal or it gets worse.


----------



## Cobra Strike

JAXNY said:


> No havent tried that one,  going to the docs soon to get it re evaluated.



Yea that is a good idea bro


----------



## bubbagump

My fingertips are always numb. My right arm feels like it's going to sleep all the time.   Was way worse back when I was on gh but this is a little different.   I think mine may be a pinched nerve.  I'll get Bp checked too.


----------



## ColoradoJay

Maintenance Man said:


> How much AI are you using??
> 
> Ive injured the ulner nerve as well. Shit is nothing to fukk around with. Gotta let that heal or it gets worse.



1mg of Aromadex every 3 days.


----------



## ColoradoJay

ColoradoJay said:


> 1mg of Aromadex every 3 days.



I guess its actually spelled "Arimidex".  Name on the bottle is Anastrozole, which is the generic for that.  This isn't from a UG - it's an Rx from my TRT.  They prescribed 1mg per week, but due to the extra Test E and Deca I've thrown on top of the TRT, they altered the Rx for 1mg every 3 days.


----------



## Maintenance Man

ColoradoJay said:


> I guess its actually spelled "Arimidex".  Name on the bottle is Anastrozole, which is the generic for that.  This isn't from a UG - it's an Rx from my TRT.  They prescribed 1mg per week, but due to the extra Test E and Deca I've thrown on top of the TRT, they altered the Rx for 1mg every 3 days.



Dude thats still a shitton of adex. Unless you are running well over a gram of test, you dont need that much. Depends on how you aromatize but I can bet you're joints hurt because of the adex. I had the same shit. Ive cut mine down to 1/4mg every 3-4 days. No more joint pain like before.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ColoradoJay said:


> I guess its actually spelled "Arimidex".  Name on the bottle is Anastrozole, which is the generic for that.  This isn't from a UG - it's an Rx from my TRT.  They prescribed 1mg per week, but due to the extra Test E and Deca I've thrown on top of the TRT, they altered the Rx for 1mg every 3 days.


My joints ache just reading that.


----------



## regular

My arms fall asleep when I sleep on my side too. I just sleep on my back now and my arms don't fall asleep anymore. My personal take on it is that I'm heavy and I'm cutting off the blood flow to my arms when I sleep on my side. It could have something to do with the juice too.


----------



## Sledge

Since I've gotten big, I wake every morning with numb hands. Also, when I open and close a fist, there are sticking points. Weird. Usually goes away in a few minutes


----------

